# Indigo lake?



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

What does everyone know about Indigo lake in the valley? What have you caught? Best time of the year to fish it? Best conditions? Would like to try it next week and again in the spring, any tips would be great. Thanks in advance!

Jeremy Wade is my hero.
FisherPro


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Funny you should ask. I was on the Cuyhoga Valley train this past Sunday and as we went past the lake I thought it would be a nice spot to try. They said it was a quarry so I would imagine its deep with probably clearer water but thats just a guess.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I've fished there a few times. Alot of nice bass and bluegills. This lake is very DEEP around 
the 60ft range with a sunking island out there. I use my Kayak out there. No Motors what
so ever. Good Luck


----------



## joeym4587 (May 16, 2010)

I have tried Indigo a few times. With nothing but bluegill to show for it. It is deep becuse of it used to be a quarry. I dont know how deep but assuming its very deep. I have seen a few bass swimming around by the shore but nothing too big. I would think that if you were able to bring a boat out there, you could get into the middle and catch the fish. And also if you wanted to ice fish I would do it in the middle because it is deeper and I think thats where the fish would be if there are any good ones in that lake. But yeah if you are intrested, give it a try, but make sure you have your fishing liscense because it is the park and you could get checked by a ranger. Personally I would stick with your regular fishing spots because I have never cought anything out of Indigo. Good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I fished there a month ago. Got 1 10" bass. Saw 4 other small bass. It's a clear lake, so it's hard to fool the bass into taking a lure. You're not allowed to use minnows. Saw some decent gills spawning on the back side of the lake a couple of years ago. Wish I could get a small boat out there and try the deep spots.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I've seen some pretty nice bass (5lbs+) lurking in the depths at that lake, but like others, have had limited success triggering a bite. Have only tried to fish it 2-3 times. During the spawn there are a few areas were you will see some small males and the occasional lunker female. Like others also said, it is deep and clear and not the easiest to fish from shore.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

I have only caught dink bass but honestly have never tried to fish the deeper areas. Seems like there are always a few fishing there from shore but never catching anything. I would try somewhere else.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 22, 2011)

i have never done any good there from shore had a small boat out there a few goot sized bass on deep crank baits and jerk baits a friend uses pinnmans ants i believe and swears by it it a quarry is clear good luck


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Tried ice fishing there many years ago. Extremely clear water, can plainly see bottom in 50+ fow. Tough fishing.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips, I think I will invest my time somwhere that I know can produce.

Jeremy Wade is my hero.
FisherPro


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm. Been all over it with my yak.
Deepest water I found was @35 feet deep.
Very clear water - use you smallest lures.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Why are you not allowed to use minnows on Indigo? Any other lakes in the parks that are ,minnow free zones? I have fished them all in years past.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 22, 2011)

the metro parks dont allow minnows for fishing most of the parks have a message board at the parking lot with all fishing rules but i think its because of disease from the minnows spreading


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Indigo is National Parks not Metro Parks. Whole other set of regs on top of regular Ohio regs here: http://www.nps.gov/cuva/planyourvisit/fishing.htm


----------

